

For Wal-Mart, too, IT is a commodity - bootload
http://www.roughtype.com/archives/2007/10/for_walmart_too.php

======
queensnake
I like one of the comments; that everything gets commodified in time, the only
thing that will stand is ongoing creativity. - The same spirit as the message
of 'The Whole New Mind' (I'm surprised similar books haven't come out, it's
not like he can possibly have said all there is to be said on it).

In that vein, John Gero (<http://mason.gmu.edu/~jgero>) and Rob Saunders
(<http://wwwpeople.arch.usyd.edu.au/~rob/publications.html>) are researchers
in exploring design space, and automatically generating novelty, creativity.

------
mynameishere
The idea of dealing with SAP sends a chill down my spine, and my billing rate
up an extra 20/hour.

------
nickb
Carr is still beating that dead horse. His silly assumption that IT is a
commodity has been refuted by dozens of researchers, CIOs and CEOs. Carr still
doesn't wanna let it go... He's like a more cultured version of John Dvorak.

------
edw519
A lot of interesting viewpoints in the comments, but no one mentions the real
reason for Walmart's floundering: that most people would rather go to the
dentist than Walmart. IT has little to do with it. Implementing back office
and supply chain software is like striking out the pitcher; everyone can do
it. Where is the real business innovation based on technology? That's what
people here want to talk about.

~~~
aston
_most people would rather go to the dentist than Walmart_

Yeah, that's why all of Sam Walton's kids are billionaires, because no one
wants to shop there...

~~~
edw519
They're billionaires because they inherited the money he made when people used
to like to go there.

They haven't screwed it up yet.

Stay tuned...

